
Escaping Poverty Requires Almost 20 Years with Nearly Nothing Going Wrong - robertwalsh0
https://www.theatlantic.com/business/archive/2017/04/economic-inequality/524610/?utm_source=atlfb&amp;single_page=true
======
lithos
I was expecting borderline opinion/proven/reasonable ways for individuals,
since a 20 year plan across a generation sounds reasonable (for an
individual).

Instead the article proposed government, policy, and social change... Which is
pretty damn unreasonable for a 20 year plan.

